# A reminder for all



## CaliTiels

Hi guys,

There has been a lot of tension around here lately, and I want to remind everybody that we are here for a reason: cockatiels! I wanted to post this for everybody to read.
We all want what's best for our birds, and sometimes our opinions differ. Sometimes things are said and sometimes things are taken the wrong way. It happens. If things look like they're getting out of hand, remember to let the staff know. We can get to the situation a lot faster if we're notified instead of hunting it down, and we assure you, we're here.  Everybody has great information and experience to share, but just remember, we can all get along as long as we share our experiences and opinions in an appropriate, calm and level headed manner.  We can all learn from each other here! 

So, let's move forward and keep it positive :thumbu:


----------



## Brandon2k14

Well said Stephanie I already ignored a few people and I decided im not going to share any news with this forum anymore if they cant handle it.


----------



## enigma731

Okay but are rules actually going to be enforced when people show that they can't be nice and calm otherwise?


----------



## Brandon2k14

Enigma I do get dealt with just be nice yourself


----------



## tasheanne

I feel the rules need to be handled more consistently. Some people get told off for doing next to nothing and others can say what they like. Perhaps there are some "words" to them in private messaging but slaps on the wrists aren't doing anything. This isn't just about.. the obvious situation that's going on right now. It applies to that but also to anyone else who comes along who behaves the same. We need stricter rules and actual consequences for those who are very, very clearly out of line and not to tell people off for just defending themselves and getting annoyed at things they are completely entitled to get annoyed about. There is definitely a difference.


----------



## ParrotletsRock

tasheanne said:


> I feel the rules need to be handled more consistently. Some people get told off for doing next to nothing and others can say what they like. Perhaps there are some "words" to them in private messaging but slaps on the wrists aren't doing anything. This isn't just about.. the obvious situation that's going on right now. It applies to that but also to anyone else who comes along who behaves the same. We need stricter rules and actual consequences for those who are very, very clearly out of line and not to tell people off for just defending themselves and getting annoyed at things they are completely entitled to get annoyed about. There is definitely a difference.


I very much agree!!


----------



## CaliTiels

tasheanne said:


> I feel the rules need to be handled more consistently. Some people get told off for doing next to nothing and others can say what they like. Perhaps there are some "words" to them in private messaging but slaps on the wrists aren't doing anything. This isn't just about.. the obvious situation that's going on right now. It applies to that but also to anyone else who comes along who behaves the same. We need stricter rules and actual consequences for those who are very, very clearly out of line and not to tell people off for just defending themselves and getting annoyed at things they are completely entitled to get annoyed about. There is definitely a difference.


I understand and thank you for telling me. That's why I created this, as a way to learn about how to improve on these kinds of situations. I want us all to be as comfortable as possible here and I appreciate all the feedback to allow me to do my job better. 

Everything is in the past now, so let's move forward with good energy. There will be changes.


----------



## Brandon2k14

CaliTiels said:


> I understand and thank you for telling me. That's why I created this, as a way to learn about how to improve on these kinds of situations. I want us all to be as comfortable as possible here and I appreciate all the feedback to allow me to do my job better.
> 
> Everything is in the past now, so let's move forward with good energy. There will be changes.


There will be changes indeed


----------



## enigma731

It's tough to "just move forward" after receiving multiple instances of unprovoked abuse and name-calling, though. I hope there will be changes but it's a bit of a challenge to view this as something other than another dismissal of inappropriate behavior without any consequences. 

I will continue to stand for the values I always have: I will do my best to give advice that I feel is in the best interest of the birds. Sometimes it's upsetting for people to hear that they're doing things that are potentially harmful to their birds, but that's different from rudeness or personal attacks.


----------



## Brandon2k14

enigma731 said:


> It's tough to "just move forward" after receiving multiple instances of unprovoked abuse and name-calling, though. I hope there will be changes but it's a bit of a challenge to view this as something other than another dismissal of inappropriate behavior without any consequences.
> 
> I will continue to stand for the values I always have: I will do my best to give advice that I feel is in the best interest of the birds. Sometimes it's upsetting for people to hear that they're doing things that are potentially harmful to their birds, but that's different from rudeness or personal attacks.


I dont think its upsetting to hear your doing something harmful to your birds I would be happy someone told me so I could quickly stop what im doing.


----------



## roxy culver

> I feel the rules need to be handled more consistently. Some people get told off for doing next to nothing and others can say what they like. Perhaps there are some "words" to them in private messaging but slaps on the wrists aren't doing anything. This isn't just about.. the obvious situation that's going on right now. It applies to that but also to anyone else who comes along who behaves the same. We need stricter rules and actual consequences for those who are very, very clearly out of line and not to tell people off for just defending themselves and getting annoyed at things they are completely entitled to get annoyed about. There is definitely a difference


\
And this is why I took a step back last year because I was told I was too strict and heavy handed. We are trying to find a happy medium without being militarian (navy, I can do that lol.) Let's just make sure everyone understands that those rules are there for a reason. If you can't take the time to read, then I will remind everyone that ignorance of the rules is not an excuse and matters will be dealt with accordingly.


----------

